# Officer Cadet Pay On the Rise?



## bms (24 Dec 2007)

_On the Army CD_

*Officer Cadet*
*Basic* - 1387 
*1* - 1416
*2* - 1448
*3* - 1475

_After March 2007:_

*Officer Cadet*
*Basic* - 1415
*1* - 1444
*2* - 1477
*3* - 1505

_After April 2007:_

*Officer Cadet*
*Basic* - 1415
*1* - 1444
*2* - 1477
*3* - 1505

 Amazing... I've been watching the pay raise for Officer Cadets over the months. It's also comparable over Second Lieutenant and other ranks as well. It's been going up like mad. I wonder what sort of gains we'll see over the next couple of years.


----------



## medaid (24 Dec 2007)

Really? I haven't been seeing my pocket book get fatter at all


----------



## Nfld Sapper (24 Dec 2007)

You do realize that those rates are for Regular Force.

And also everyone got a 2% raise again this year.


----------



## bms (24 Dec 2007)

Yep Reg Force rates. I also added the April pay scale as well. These are for ROTP canidates as well.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (24 Dec 2007)

BTW there is no difference in what posted.


----------



## bms (24 Dec 2007)

I know. It's just there to compare to the next(hopeful) update.

 On another note:

 http://www.forces.gc.ca/dgcb/dppd/pay/engraph/204.2111_e.asp?sidesection=3&sidecat=28&alt=N&key=OFFICER-CADET

and 

 http://www.forces.gc.ca/dgcb/dppd/pay/engraph/204.211_e.asp?key=OCA&sidesection=3&sidecat=28&period=C


----------



## Nfld Sapper (24 Dec 2007)

From the offical site

2. Tables “A”, “B” and “C” in CBI 204.211 (OFFICER ENTRY PLANS – LIEUTENANT, SECOND LIEUTENANT AND OFFICER CADET) are replaced by the following:
TABLE “A” TO CBI 204.211
MONTHLY RATES (in dollars) AFTER MARCH 2007

RANK PAY LEVEL PAY INCREMENT
                         BASIC        1             2              3
OCDT     A          1415        1444        1477        1505
             B          2557        2663        3079        3199


Only showing the OCDT Level, for the rest go to the link above


----------



## Michael OLeary (24 Dec 2007)

When I was an OCdt, the rate was:

Sep/sep 82  	609 (Basic)

And that was with a young wife and baby in a PMQ while taking officer training at Gagetown.



			
				bms said:
			
		

> _On the Army CD_
> *Officer Cadet* - *Basic* - 1387
> 
> _After March 2007:_
> *Officer Cadet* - *Basic* - 1415



Increase, in dollars per month (before taxes and deductions) - $28 (less than a dollar per day)
Increase, in percentage of gross monthly pay - 2%

Probably barely cost of living, if that.  Not exactly "going up like mad".


----------



## Nfld Sapper (24 Dec 2007)

Michael O`Leary said:
			
		

> When I was an OCdt, the rate was:
> 
> Sep/sep 82  	609 (Basic)
> 
> ...



That was when Centurion was a rank and not a tank ;D


EDITED

Missed the part there with 82................damn this Whiskey is good


----------



## bms (24 Dec 2007)

Considering going through ROTP you're being paid to go to school and train, it's been going up way more than it probably should. Which is amazing in that they continue to up it despite the fact that they are paying the hefty price of an education.


----------



## Big Foot (24 Dec 2007)

bms, I would venture to say that you are somewhat out of your lane to comment on how much Officer Cadets make while going to school. I realise that we have all of our education paid for and that we do not have to buy uniforms, etc but, speaking especially from a 4th year perspective, we do incur a fair number of expenses. For example, this year alone I have purchased my sword (~$900) and mess kit (~$1000) and also have to pay my monthly cellphone, internet and credit card bills. I am in no way complaining about how much I am paid and if I was paid less, I could cut my expenses down to meet my salary. However, I believe that the OCdt pay scale is well in line with the rest of the CF, OCdts making by far the least amount in salary. I also realise we earn far more than our American counterparts. At the same time, I do not believe it is fair to say that "it's been going up way more than it probably should." Just my 2 cents. Merry Christmas, folks.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (24 Dec 2007)

Well said there Big Foot.


----------



## Jorkapp (24 Dec 2007)

bms said:
			
		

> Considering going through ROTP you're being paid to go to school and train, it's been going up way more than it probably should. Which is amazing in that they continue to up it despite the fact that they are paying the hefty price of an education.


It's a TB thing, DND/CF isn't responsible for our pay rates.

As an ROTP student, I'll say that the pay isn't bad. After paying living expenses, there's usually some left-over for me to use at my leisure.

As for comparable to a 2LT...

OCdt Basic: 1415
2LT Basic: 4055

I wouldn't call pay more than double as "comparable". Right now I'm in a house with 6 people and I'm living comfortably, but not in luxury. If I were making 2LT money, I wouldn't be paying off someone's house, I would be paying off my OWN house.


Happy Holidays.


----------



## bms (24 Dec 2007)

I meant the raises are comparable. Obviously the amounts are very different.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (24 Dec 2007)

Alright bms from the CANFORGEN on the pay raise:

CANFORGEN 184/07 CMP 079/07 031547Z DEC 07
1 APRIL 2007 - REGULAR FORCE - PAY RATES
UNCLASSIFIED


REF: CANFORGEN 175/07 CDS 041/07 281405Z NOV 07 
BILINGUAL MESSAGE / MESSAGE BILINGUE 



AS ANNOUNCED AT REF, THERE WILL BE A 2.0 PERCENT ECONOMIC ADJUSTMENT FOR GENERAL SERVICE OFFICERS (GSO) AND PILOTS (LCOL AND BELOW), MEDICAL AND DENTAL OFFICERS (LT AND BELOW), AND NON-COMMISSIONED MEMBERS (NCM). THIS PAY RAISE IS EFFECTIVE 1 APRIL 2007.


----------



## McG (25 Dec 2007)

Piper said:
			
		

> Phhh, thats half a nights beer money for me. Spit in the barrell.


telling ...


----------



## Gunner98 (25 Dec 2007)

Big Foot said:
			
		

> For example, this year alone I have purchased my sword (~$900) and mess kit (~$1000) and also have to pay my monthly cellphone, internet and credit card bills.



BF:

These seem like some optional expenses that many of us could not have considered as OCdts in the past - granted that was in the time before the cellphones, credit cards and PCs became the norm.  Swords and Mess Kits were purchases made by a Lt - slow down and smell the roses, mate.  A lot of good my Artillery sword does me as an HSO 24 years later. :crybaby:

Edit for final phrase and spelling, grammar corrections.  MC, HNY to all.


----------



## Penny (25 Dec 2007)

My 2 cents on pay in ROTP - 
    ROTP is great, every morning I thank God I'm in it. When I see the other students at civy U and what they go through to carry their debt load I have to shudder.  I have been volunteering an hour or two here and there at one of the university counselling centres and some of the stories I've been hearing from these kids just makes you want to give your head a shake. It is not surprising to me how many civilian students don't survive the job/school juggling act and don't return for their second year. 
    I am extremely grateful for every penny they are spending on my education, ROTP is a deal that just can't be beat.  That's not to say that I live a life of luxury, 
I don't want to give anyone a false impression here.  Like many ROTP students I still have a small part-time job on the side, but without the ROTP this farmer's daughter would never dream of being able to go to university. Now add on the looming fact that tuition rates are going to jump up again very soon and what happens is - going to university would have become and even more distant reality for me. 
  I'll get off the soap-box now. Thanks for listening, and Happy Holidays to all.


----------



## bms (25 Dec 2007)

I know ROTP isn't free. In fact, what you learn at University and while training during the summer makes the graduates of ROTP a worthwhile investment, even after 5 years, especially considering the boom the economy has experienced, and how valued university degrees can be in Canada's workplace today. For example, my old Geology teacher graduated from Memorial University of Newfoundland with a B.Sc.(Honours) in Geology and Chemistry(Geochemistry). While attending university, he got industrial experience working in the summer(not through CO-OP or anything), and made enough money in these student positions to pay off his student loan, put enough money away to finish his education, and buy a car. Granted many others did this as well, it is the exception not the rule, though it does show a valid point; education is sought after, and it makes sense that the leaders of the CF should be at least as educated as it's comparable workforce. 

 I really think that what was written was misinterpreted. I didn't imply anything, what was written is what was meant. I just found it odd at the rate Officer Cadet pay had risen(though it was due to the 2% raise for GSOs), though I do hope it is subject to another raise over the next year. It isn't just Officer Cadets whose pay raised, it was all GSOs. The main point is the difference between what is on the half-new-half-old Army CD, in which the pay rates are behind, there is olive drab and CADPAT, and the actual pay rates.


----------



## NL_engineer (25 Dec 2007)

bms said:
			
		

> I just found it odd at the rate Officer Cadet pay had risen(though it was due to the 2% raise for GSOs), though I do hope it is subject to another raise over the next year. It isn't just Officer Cadets whose pay raised, it was all GSOs. The main point is the difference between what is on the half-new-half-old Army CD, in which the pay rates are behind, there is olive drab and CADPAT, and the actual pay rates.



The pay raise takes affect APL 2008, the figure you posted in your post says APL 2007, is that a typo; or are you just looking at the wrong year?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (25 Dec 2007)

Guess you where asleep during the briefing, pay is effective Apr 2007 but the back pay won't be seen until Mar 2008

BTW check out my post for the pdf link to the new pay tables.


EDITED TO FIX SPELLING


----------



## NL_engineer (25 Dec 2007)

The NFLD Grinch said:
			
		

> Guess you where asleep during the breifing, pay is effective Apr 2007 but the back pay won't be seen until Mar 2008
> 
> BTW check out my post for the pdf link to the new pay tables



You were sitting next to me, you could have seen I was looking out the window  ;D


----------



## Nfld Sapper (25 Dec 2007)

You got to learn to pay attention to detail there  ;D


----------



## Strike (26 Dec 2007)

You guys all realize though that with that pay raise, the R&Q is goinup (for those ROTP at RMC) so the take-home is going to remain the same as it's been for the past 10 yrs, right?   ;D

BF -- I'd have felt sorry for your expenses, except that you included the sword, which really is a nice-to-have, and not a must-have.  However, I do understand that you will be facing the cost of framing (3x if an engineer, 2x otherwise), association expences (not a must-have but a really-nice-to-have), and the grad weekend expenses, which can get VERY expensive if you have a big family.  All of this will add up quickly and I wouldn't be surprised if you find yourself more than a few thousand in debt after that weekend.


----------



## SupersonicMax (26 Dec 2007)

What always amazed me at RMC is the fact that you take more home in 1st year than in 4th year... Despite the fact that your gross salary is bigger...


----------



## Strike (26 Dec 2007)

Well, when a set of frames with matting costs $300 and tickets for the ball are somewhere around $25/ it's no small wonder.


----------



## Lumber (26 Dec 2007)

Strike said:
			
		

> Well, when a set of frames with matting costs $300 and tickets for the ball are somewhere around $25/ it's no small wonder.



Frames? Matting? Association Expenses? 

This may sound like a question a stupid second year would ask (wait a minute...), but what are these for and why are they so expensive?


----------



## Strike (26 Dec 2007)

Because your degree and commissioning scroll are odd sizes and it's near impossible to find off the shelf frames that fit.  RMC offers custom made frames for these two docs.


----------

